# Inflatable kayak rentals



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Who out there (Denver metro) rents inflatable kayaks? Thanks.


----------



## l-dot (Dec 20, 2003)

Confluence. I checked with them earlier this season to make sure they still rented them and they do.

www.confluencekayaks.com


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Second confluence. Rented several for the family. They have nice splash gear and hydroskin too. They have a good deal on the entire package.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

We also rent them at Golden River Sports in Golden. We have the new River X and also the Tandem.


----------



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

How much does a typical weekend or daily rental cost? Thanks in advance.

Smoke em'


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*demos*

Yep, we still rent and sell inflatables. We just recieved our new duckies for this year. All brand new NRS Maveriks singles and tandems. The singles are all high performance boats with footbraces and thigh straps capable of running just about anything. We can dress folks from head to toe.

Call 303-433-3676 for reservations.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*rates*

Weekend rate: Friday pick-up / Monday return $50 per IK.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I would recommend the maverick IK's at confluence. You can easily run beefy rapids in the maverick if you are taking out some folks that want action. The biggest benefit for everyone though, in my opinion is that the boat has footpegs. This allows you to sit up straight and not have to hunch over with no leg support to paddle. If you don't have foot pegs your back will be killing you if you paddle any length of time. Just my two cents.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

The maverick is pretty damn fun. I rented one last season on browns for a little change of pace and ended up buying the fargin thing. It takes on most anything like they said, plus you can carry food,beer,herbs, sexy ladies etc. I've done all the poudre, cept narrows, westwater and browns yadayadayada....The seat is the dumbest thing goin though, i dont know why they even put it on there.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*duckies*

I'm a huge ducky fan. No dought it's what I put my friends and family in when they want to join me on the river. When I was just starting out (back East), I'd run harder sections of Class IV and V in a ducky. I just wasn't comfortable with my hard shell skills. I ran the Upper Yough, Meadow, Cascades, Big Sandy, Top Yough in a ducky. At the time I just wasn't ready to run those in the other boats of the day Dancers and Excels. I truelly believe that it's the best way to sell someone on the sport of whitewater kayaking. Give them the rewards of paddling something fun, give them the ride of their lives, without the fear for tipping over and having to exit a hardshell boat.

We pay a lot more for the NRS boats, but I feel it's worth it in the performance and the durability. The foot braces are key to holding proper positure for paddling. As for the seat... It's simple and works. The other options aren't that great. The padded sit-on top style seats don't hold-up very well and don't support bigger folks. Sometimes simple is better.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info, all. Hopefully I'll get my mother out in the next couple of days. I'll give you call, Don, if it's gonna happen. Again, thanks.


----------

